# CAN ANYONE HELP PLEASE



## Jku520 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a 2000 maxima gle...does anyone know what the correct tire pressure should be for front and rear? Or if anyone can link me to a site that would tell me, that'd be great too. I lost the manual and cannot seem to locate the psi figures anywhere on my car.

Thanks in advance to all for any help given.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1-800-nissan-1. tell them you need an owners manual.

also look on your door jamb or under your armrest cover. there's a sticker somewhere on the car that lists the suggested tire pressures.

if all else fails, just put them at 30psi and drive. it's close enough.


----------

